# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - Sưu tầm - Máy ép phun để bàn - Desktop Injection Molding

## CKD

Có thời gian chắc cũng ngâm cú cái vụ này hehe. Nhìn dễ thương cực.........

----------

CBNN, ngocanhld2802, nhatson

----------


## CKD



----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD



----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Chơi máy ép phun là tốn tiền lắm đó các bác. Em dân ép phun từ thời còn .... trai trẻ này. Nay đã ngót 20 năm trong nghề rồi. Tiền khuôn mới nhiều, chứ tiền máy thì không đáng bao nhiêu ợ

----------


## anhcos

Cái video hoạt hình xem dễ hiểu nhất.
Về vật liệu mình dùng loại hạt nhựa thông thường chắc là được không mấy bác, xong hạt đi xuống phải có bộ phận nung nóng để chảy ra nữa chứ.
Phần cơ khí chắc không khó lắm, chỉ ngại phần đùn nhựa ấy.




> Chơi máy ép phun là tốn tiền lắm đó các bác. Em dân ép phun từ thời còn .... trai trẻ này. Nay đã ngót 20 năm trong nghề rồi. Tiền khuôn mới nhiều, chứ tiền máy thì không đáng bao nhiêu ợ


Khuôn nếu mình dùng máy cnc phay nhôm thì cũng không mất công lắm đâu.

----------


## huanpt

Khuôn nhôm ép nóng nó chịu nổi không bác anhcos?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Các bác thấy cái phần vỏ có mầu hồng hồng là phần gia nhiệt cho nó.
 Nhôm thì không ép được, chính xác hơn là các bác ép vài chục cái sp rồi vứt khuôn đi, tối thiểu cũng phải dùng thép P20

----------


## CKD

Do cái project này no dùng toàn servo để dẩn động nên thấy hay. Các máy ép tốc độ cao đời sau này cũng đã dùng nhiều servo thay cho xylanh thuỷ lực
Khuôn do chịu nhiệt độ & áp lực làm việc lớn nên nhôm không chịu được

----------


## huanpt

Thấy tháo máy đúc IC có con servo Sanyo dùng để ép phôi chỉ có 23kw!!

----------

